# keyboard stopped working after update

## Adel Ahmed

After a system update, the laptop keyboard has stopped working, what's wierd though is if I connect a usb keyboard it works, not only that but if during booting gentoo the usb keyboard is connected, the laptop keyboard works just fine.

I've tried re-emerging the xf-86-keyboard and evdev but no luck there.

The laptop is a lenovo g50-80

I honestly do not know where to begin troubleshooting on this one.

----------

## mrbassie

Mine messed up too, for me the arrow keys stopped working and pgup had turned into \. Only in the gui though, in a tty it was fine.

I use zfs so I rolled back a snaphot from a couple of days ago and then updated again, which worked. I think =x11-base/xorg-drivers-1.18-r1 is the culprit.

----------

## tundra

I am having major problems with this and more.  Neither my internal keyboard nor mouse work, and external ones only work if I plug in after X starts.  My system does not recognize the sound card at boot, but if I manually modprobe the module it works fine.  Similarly, it does not automatically start the network, and NetworkManager just soft blocks the wifi.  If I manually unblock then restart wpa_supplicant and run dhcpcd it works fine, although NetworkManager still insists there is no network.  I am pulling my hair out over this, and do not know what to do.  Everything was working fine until I installed the following 48 packages in an update:

```

( 1 of 48) virtual/udev-217

( 2 of 48) sys-fs/udev-init-scripts-32

( 3 of 48) media-plugins/gst-plugins-meta-0.10-r11

( 4 of 48) media-libs/gegl-0.2.0-r2

( 5 of 48) sys-apps/shadow-4.4-r2

( 6 of 48) sys-apps/openrc-0.23.2

( 7 of 48) net-misc/modemmanager-1.6.4

( 8 of 48) app-text/ghostscript-gpl-9.20-r1

( 9 of 48) dev-java/oracle-jdk-bin-1.8.0.121

(10 of 48) media-video/handbrake-0.10.5-r2

(11 of 48) net-nds/openldap-2.4.44

(12 of 48) app-text/texlive-core-2015-r1

(13 of 48) net-misc/curl-7.53.0

(14 of 48) dev-texlive/texlive-basic-2015

(15 of 48) dev-util/cmake-3.7.2

(16 of 48) dev-cpp/libcmis-0.5.2_pre20160820

(17 of 48) dev-texlive/texlive-latex-2015

(18 of 48) dev-texlive/texlive-genericrecommended-2015

(19 of 48) dev-texlive/texlive-fontutils-2015

(20 of 48) dev-texlive/texlive-langenglish-2015

(21 of 48) dev-vcs/subversion-1.9.5

(22 of 48) dev-texlive/texlive-latexrecommended-2015-r1

(23 of 48) dev-texlive/texlive-fontsrecommended-2015

(24 of 48) app-text/xdvik-22.87.03

(25 of 48) app-text/dvipng-1.15

(26 of 48) dev-texlive/texlive-pictures-2015-r2

(27 of 48) dev-texlive/texlive-pstricks-2015

(28 of 48) x11-misc/xdg-utils-1.1.1-r1

(29 of 48) dev-texlive/texlive-science-2015

(30 of 48) dev-texlive/texlive-latexextra-2015-r1

(31 of 48) app-text/texlive-2015

(32 of 48) x11-libs/gtk+-2.24.31-r1

(33 of 48) x11-themes/gtk-engines-adwaita-3.20.2

(34 of 48) www-plugins/adobe-flash-24.0.0.221

(35 of 48) app-office/libreoffice-bin-5.2.3.3-r1

(36 of 48) www-client/firefox-bin-45.7.0

(37 of 48) mail-client/thunderbird-bin-45.7.0

(38 of 48) dev-libs/libunique-1.1.6-r2

(39 of 48) sys-block/gparted-0.27.0

(40 of 48) x11-misc/driconf-0.9.1-r2

(41 of 48) x11-libs/vte-0.28.2-r208

(42 of 48) media-video/vlc-2.2.4

(43 of 48) dev-db/mysql-5.6.35

(44 of 48) net-libs/libproxy-0.4.13-r2

(45 of 48) net-misc/networkmanager-1.4.4-r1

(46 of 48) gnome-extra/nm-applet-1.4.2

(47 of 48) net-misc/networkmanager-pptp-1.2.4

(48 of 48) lxde-base/lxpanel-0.9.3

```

The udev thing is a just a virtual package, I have eudev 3.1.5 installed.  Anybody have any ideas?

----------

## tundra

OK, solved most of my issues by downgrading udev-init-scripts from 32 to 27.  I got my mouse/keyboard/sound back to normal, but still have to manually start the network.  Maybe that's a networkmanager issue, since that was updated too, I'll keep playing with that.  I don't know what they did in the udev-init-scripts update, but it ain't working ...

----------

## theseas

Hi, I had a similar problem yesterday. The problem was that after the update I run depclean and accidentally removed x11-drivers/xf86-input-evdev. 

You can check /var/log/emerge.log if you are not sure. I hope this helps you!   :Smile: 

----------

## Adel Ahmed

evdev package was not removed  :Sad: 

I have re-emerged this packaage but no dice  :Sad: 

----------

## Leio

It's ok to remove xf86-input-evdev when you are using xf86-input-libinput though.

----------

## Adel Ahmed

I've tried unmerging xf86-input-evdev and emerging xf86-input-libinput and I'm still having the same problem

----------

